# Blog Give Aways



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I have been busy and haven't posted to my blog for awhile. One thing I've been working on is reformulating my lotion. I'd like to give away some soap and lotion to my readers for hanging in there while I was away. 

I have seen that most blog giveaways ask for the readers to do a few things like post a comment and link back to the blog. I'd like some ideas or a format for giveaways please  

Thanks!
Christy


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey Christy,
We have similar businesses. I do goat's milk soap, lotion, and other body products as well. When I do give-a-ways, I run a contest of sorts. It could be a survey (surveymonkey is awesome) where I am trying to gather input for new products and say the first 10 people that respond to the survey win. Or, I've done a contest to help me pick names for new baby goats and the winners get prizes. I guess I just like to get the interaction with my readers and have found that is works. Or maybe "refer a friend to my blog" and if the friends signs up, the person who referred them wins. 
Just a few ideas. Your websites are very nice. Love the photos on your blog.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

hiddensprings, those are great ideas. 
I think I'll use the refer a friend to my blog. 
The last give way I did I didn't even get a thank you email from the person a fellow HT'er. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Pelenaka said:


> hiddensprings, those are great ideas.
> I think I'll use the refer a friend to my blog.
> The last give way I did I didn't even get a thank you email from the person a fellow HT'er.


 It is hard to get responses from people these days. I think everyone is just bombared with emails, spam, cell phone calls, etc. The contest or surveys have worked well for me. At least so far......I think we all have to continually think of new ways to get our customers involved.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for the great ideas! I hope to have it up by Monday


----------

